# The first car ride home!



## StanleytheHedgiehog (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, im picking my lovely little Hedgehog up on the 28 April, I need to know exactly everything you need to have to bring him home, i have found this carrier (picture below) and the dimensions are H 20 x W 16 x D 13.5cm it says it would suit guinea pig, hamsters, rats, mice, gerbils and dwarf hamsters. It is only for 50 minute car journey, but what in the cage do i have to have? He will only be 8 weeks old. Thanks


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The car ride home*

Since its only about an hour, I would say you could get by with just some fleece for him to lay on and hide under, and some water. Not sure where you are located, but pay attention to the temp inside the car to make sure it's warm enough. I might bring along one of those disposable hand warmers "just in case". Looks like you found a good travel case. Congratulations on the new little quill-ball


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The car ride home*

Because it's so open, I kind've don't like it. There doesn't seem to be a place for a seat belt or anything (I don't see a handle), and it doesn't look like a pet carrier that anyone would reconize in case you got into a car wreck. I would recomend a simple small dog/cat carrier. They have a handle for a belt. and everyone would know there's a pet inside.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Deluxe-Vari-Kennel-Jr-Small-Pet-Carrier-in-Navy/15153813
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Kennel-Cab-Pet-Carrier-in-Tan/15153903

These are just sample pics (so you know what I mean). They are pretty cheap, durable, and very obvious. Plus the demensions sound very small for a hedgie, as it grows it'll want more leg room if you have to take it to the vet or any car ride and I assume you'll keep the carrier for the duration of your hedgie's life, so it's always good to plan ahead


----------



## StanleytheHedgiehog (Apr 4, 2013)

This carrier would only be temporary, i would eventually get a bigger one


----------



## StanleytheHedgiehog (Apr 4, 2013)

Is this a good carrier for the 50 minute journey?


----------



## StanleytheHedgiehog (Apr 4, 2013)

the dimensions are H25cm x W19cm x D18cm so its bigger then the first one?


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

I am getting my first hedgie the 27th (Hazel) and I have about the same ride time. 

I was wondering about those cages also, I have looked at them but didn't know whether to go with those or a bigger cage more like a cat carrier.

Thoughts?


----------



## NaeLorraine (Apr 11, 2013)

I drove an hour and a half with my new baby in a travel pouch. I put a tank top in it that I had slept in for a few nights so she had something to cuddle up in and it smelled like me. The breeder loved my little travel pouch and it worked really well! I still use it to take her places with me and to the vet. I think she feels super snug and cozy in her pouch. I also love that it opens on both ends so its super easy to get her out of it. The link for the travel pouch is below. This website also has tons of other great things too!  
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/newtrcopo.html


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

The handles of the second batch get my okay (for seat belting them in and such). But it would just be cheaper getting one and sticking with it. If you want to get a bigger one as your little one grows up, it's up to you. In a vehicle, you want your little one safe as can be. I will bring a pouch/tote with me when we go places and just leave his kennel in the truck, but i really don't think it's wise just to have a pouch for vehicle travel becuase if you got into a crash, there's a very high likelyhood your hedgehog would die, whereas in any hard carrier, it'll be safer and won't get crushed (just jostled around, that's why you fill them full of fleece and t-shirts, so they'll be warm and cozy).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd go with the Petmate carrier http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Kenne ... n/15153903 which is the second one Chihirolee3 linked to. It is a good carrier and can be buckled into the vehicle by putting the seat belt through the handle. If you ever need to, it is airline approved. A good quality carrier is worth the extra bit of cost. The carrier not only protects hedgie in the vehicle, but can also be used as an emergency cage.

Those cheap carriers although they look cute, the plastic usually breaks easily and they don't have a secure lid. Look at them closely and notice that the handle is attached to the lid so if the latch gets bumped or opens while carrying it, hedgie will end up on the ground.


----------



## weavera (Nov 12, 2012)

I brought Owen home in his little sleeping bag and held him in my lap. As a non driver of course. For any other car rides I have used a small dog carrier. I previously used a plastic one like you have pictured, however I found that it made a lot of movement and didn't really absorb the movement of the car. I now have a padded, cloth like carrier for Owen. We recently moved about 17 hours away and he did GREAT in the car with this padded carrier. He didn't even know he was in the car he was so cozy. However, for a short drive, the carrier you have shown should be great. If you are expecting many car rides or trips, I recommend a more cozy one


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I would go with the Petmate or other pet kennel.

It is safer in the car. In case of an accident, they would be protected. I don't think carrying a unprotected hedgie in your hands is safe. If you were to have a sudden stop or get rear-ended, the hedgie would be hurt.

Like another poster mentioned, rescue people know to look for regular pet carriers. They may not recognize the other carrier as a pet carrier.

The travel carrier will also work for any emergency: in case of a power failure, they hold heat and are smaller to heat. In case of a tornado warning, you can pop them in there and take them to shelter. 

I keep a bottle of water, extra liners, hand warmers and a hedgie bag and blankets in my carrier at all times. You don't have time to think sometimes in an emergency. 

Spend the money, your hedgie is worth it.  

ML


----------

